
Why Was Winter in VC Funding So Short? - ScottBurson
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/why-was-winter-in-venture-capital-funding-so-short-40138f426f39#.k04invifv
======
schwentkerr
VCs cold on Blockchain & warm on AI. Upbeat re: +foreign $$ +corp VCs +PE >
distributions +new funds +repatriation of $ @msuster @_changxu
[https://t.co/jy8d3p0nq3](https://t.co/jy8d3p0nq3)

